# STANFORD HALL - 5th May 2019 - NOW WITH PICS! (p4)



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Once again the combined forces of the *TT Forum* and the *mk1 TT Forum & Community Facebook group* will be attending the 43rd edition of the fabulous *Stanford Hall VW show* on the *5th May 2019* in the picturesque grounds of Stanford Hall stately home near Lutterworth.

Last year's event was truly amazing, with the variety and quality of hundreds of cars on display breathtaking (even the ratted VW bugs and buses were very cool).

Those familiar with Chris W's immaculate v6 kingfisher blue TT will know it regularly wins it's class in Concours d'Elegance competitions, and here is no different - you have to see it to believe it!

If you've never been to Stanford Hall then this year is a must!
As we're combining the two groups we have secured a 20 car pitch this year with places sure to be in high demand.

On the day those with stand passes will be entering the event from the south Kilworth entrance, where we'll be setting-up and parking on our stand from 08.00 'til 11.00 after which late-comers may have to park in the public car park (if directed by event marshals) - being very busy with the public wandering around the organisers don't like cars driving through the crowds.

Interested and want to know more? Here's a link to the Stanford Hall event website: http://www.stanfordhallvw.com/
And their general info brochure: http://www.stanfordhallvw.com/wp-conten ... ck-Web.pdf

*Entry is £12 per adult and over 14s payable on the entry gate (14s and under are free).*

*Stand passes will be sent out before the event - if you would like a stand pass to the TT Forum stand then please add your name below.*

*THOSE WITH CARS ON THE STAND SO FAR:**
1. Me! (Martin R.)
2. Paul S. (TTF&C)
3. Richard L. (TTF&C) + John 'Don' Duggy
4. Dani U. (TTF)
5. Jason G (TTF&C)
6. John H (TTF)
7. Graham H (TTF)
8. David D. (TTF&C)
9. Andy P. (TTF)
10. Gary C. (TTF&C)
11. Craig B. (TTF&C)
12. Darren H. (TTF&C)
13. MClaine55 (TTF)
14. Felix M F. (TTF&C)
15. David C. (TTF)
16. Warren S. (TTF)
17. Simon M. (TTF&C)
18. Chris J. (TTF&C)
19. PeterSS (TTF)
20. PlasticMac (TTF)
*
Here's a little video (not mine) of last years show.
There's no shots of our stand, but lots of other beautiful VAG group cars on display.






SOME PICS FROM LAST YEARS SHOW!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for posting, Martin

Please add me to the list of attendees


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Will do Dani. Hopefully the weather this year will be just as scorching as last years 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Let's keep our fingers crossed for that


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

And welcome to the stand *Jason G*. - don't worry chap if your cars not quite perfect yet, the important thing is you're there with other TT owners enjoying the show and chatting about our cars.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> And welcome to the stand *Jason G*. - don't worry chap if your cars not quite perfect yet, the important thing is you're there with other TT owners enjoying the show and chatting about our cars.


I'll second that


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Put me down too if you would Martin. Cheers


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok John, will do [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Graham H (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi can you put me down please Graham H if you got room for an old gent with a blinged a bit TT cheers  :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Graham,

You are most welcome to join us on the stand with your bit blinged TT. I shall add your name to the list.

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm looking forward to loads of bling 8)


----------



## Arpy (Nov 6, 2017)

Please add me to the list. Hotel booked and looking forward to it already. All set for Simply Audi at Beaulieu as well.

Dani and John-H, we are taking you up on the invite/recommendation you gave us at Audi International 2018. Let's hope the weather is better than it was that day! Regards Andy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Arpy said:


> Dani and John-H, we are taking you up on the invite/recommendation you gave us at Audi International 2018. Let's hope the weather is better than it was that day! Regards Andy


Hi Andy

Brilliant news that you're coming to Stanford Hall 
From experience the weather at Stanford Hall is usually quite good although it can be a bit blustery near the water but that's usually very welcome as it can be quite hot in May. (Famous last words .....)
Really looking forward to catching up


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Arpy said:


> Please add me to the list. Hotel booked and looking forward to it already. All set for Simply Audi at Beaulieu as well.


Hi Andy,

Great to have you along - if this year's anything like last year be sure to back lots of sun cream - it was a scorcher!

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Oooh, look what turned up in the post today - 20 fresh-off-the-press stand passes!










I'll be posting these out to all who're on the TT Forum stand roughly a week before the show. [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yay. Brilliant Martin. I'm really looking forward to a nice day out  
And many thanks for sorting all of this


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

No problem Dani - always a pleasure to organise and represent the whole of the TT Forums at events and shows - always a great day out with like-minded enthusiasts and friends.

And there are still 11 places on our stand up for grabs too - get in quick people!

Seems we might be the only TT group at the show this year, as I hear the TTOC have cancelled their stand. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Martin 



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> And there are still 11 places on our stand up for grabs too - get in quick people!


Hmmm; I might have to send a few PMs :roll:

Very strange about TTOC pulling out ....


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Hmmm; I might have to send a few PMs :roll:
> 
> Very strange about TTOC pulling out ....


I understand their application was 'lost' somewhere and all the club pitches are fully booked by now.

We'll have to put extra effort in to show our VAG group cousins there how great our TTs are.
Should be a grand day out [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll better start polishing then :roll:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Just a quick update - there are now 12 people going on our stand, with *8 places still up for grabs*.

So come on peeps - get your names down and come along to an epic day out.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Great I found this link as the events forum seems to have gone awol. Sorry, I posted a thread on the MK III forum and sent Bartsimpsonhead a PM. May I be added to the list please?

Thanks to the person trying to get this all back.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, sorry the forum is in a bit of a mess at the moment. Hopefully it will be resolved soon. I'll add you to the list if Martin has not noticed yet.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

MClaine55 said:


> Great I found this link as the events forum seems to have gone awol. Sorry, I posted a thread on the MK III forum and sent Bartsimpsonhead a PM. May I be added to the list please?
> 
> Thanks to the person trying to get this all back.


I've not received any p/m from you as yet, but you're names down so welcome along!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

And welcome along Felix and David as the 14th and 15th stand attendees - it's really starting to fill up now. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> it's really starting to fill up now. [smiley=gossip.gif]


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Can I have a place too please?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

You certainly can Warren - I'll add you to the list.

...and Simon M. too.

Only 3 places left!


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Martin... if there end up being any spares left over nearer to the date let me know please


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

warrenstuart said:


> Thanks Martin... if there end up being any spares left over nearer to the date let me know please


Will do Warren, though it's filling up fast. But if I get any un-used or people can't make it I'll let you know.

Welcome to the stand Chris James (TTF&C) [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Could we please join you on the stand?



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Please add my name PlasticMac, to the list. Regards Mac.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

peter-ss said:


> Could we please join you on the stand?





PlasticMac said:


> Please add my name PlasticMac, to the list. Regards Mac.


Welcome gentlemen - you are numbers 19 and 20 - the stand is officially now FULL.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

That's great, thank you.

We'll see you there.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent on all fronts and many thanks again, Martin, for taking this on


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Our club stand pass arrived today, thank you.

The weather forecast looks good so I'm planning to refit my summer wheels at the weekend.

We'll see you all there.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

My pass arrived too. Thank you Martin


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Martin,

Thank you very much for the stand passes which arrived today. Roll along Sunday


----------



## Arpy (Nov 6, 2017)

Stand pass arrived this morning. Many thanks Martin.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I found which coil pack is playing up so I might make it too :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

You're very welcome, all - see you Sunday at the Hall of Stanford. 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yay; the weather looks good for tomorrow 
And just to be sure I'll find Standord Hall, I just put the SatNav post code on my stand pass :wink: :lol:

LE17 6DH

John and I will drive in convoy and we will aim to be there around 9:00 am.

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Excellent - see you and John tomorrow Dani. 

*Just to remind anyone going entry is from 8am for the early birds; cars with stand passes should be on stand on the event field by 11am, and entry is £12 per person payable on the gate for anyone over 14 years old (under 14s get free entry) whether you're on the group stand or just parking in the public car park.*


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

All ready for tomorrow.

TT cleaned and summer wheels refitted.












Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks great Peter 
And the little brother looks on from inside the garage


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mr shiny 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Great day yesterday. Thanks to Martin for organising and squeezing us all in. Can't wait to see your pictures as you seem to be clicking all day. Here's a couple of mine:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks John - it's always a pleasure to see the Forum(s) come together at events. And what an great event Stanford Hall is.
With 17 cars on the stand (including the two mk3s) it was a good turnout by all and generated a lot of interest from the passing VW-centric public.

I've still loads of pics to sort through so it might be a while before posting a few on here - but as Shaw Taylor used to say on Police 5 "...keep 'em peeled!"


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Many thanks for an excellent day, Martin 

It's so true when you say:


> it's always a pleasure to see the Forum(s) come together at events


That's the very reason why we love going to events 

Amazing how quickly the time passed and the day was over in no time at all. Here is to next year at Stanford Hall


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's a load of pics from our group stand at the Stanford Hall VW show yesterday (in conjunction with the mk1 TT Forum & Community Facebook group). As ever, click on a pic to see a larger version of it.

Despite the cooler weather compared to last years heatwave it was a cracking day out, and thanks to all those who came along - we had 17 cars on the stand (out of a possible 20) and got quite a lot of interest from our VW-loving cousins stoping-by to see what we were up to.

On top of that there were literally hundreds of VAG and Porsche group cars and campers to look at at the show, various concours d'elegance competitions and food and drink aplenty. If you've not been before I highly recommend going next year.

The next event is probably going to be *Audis in the Park* on S*unday 11th August* - we'll get an event page up for it in the near future for you to get your names down - in the meantime you can buy your tickets at http://www.audisinthepark.com/home

Cheers all!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

...and some more.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Great pictures Martin. Good one of Chris winning his prize. I wonder how his daughter got on in the colouring competition?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

WOW That's fantastic pictures Martin! Thanks for posting 

An excellent and well deserved win for Chris 

Roll along aitp 8)


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice to see a TT winner once more. Great photos Martin - thanks


----------



## Graham H (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Martin thanks for the pictures the dog loved it, I feel I need to apologise to all on the stand for not socialising , I have some health problems and it was not a good day for me health wise, on a good day I can talk for England, thanks again Martin regards to all Graham H :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks one an all - it was a pleasure organising the stand with such a good turnout of TTs for such enthusiastic enthusiasts!

Sorry to hear you weren't feeling well Graham - hopefully despite that you had a good time, wasn't too bored by all my TT talk and we'll see you at another event soon. 
If we'd had more space on the stand I would've put up my Coleman shelter, inflated an air chair and you could've sat in there with in a little more comfort and chatted to everyone else. Hopefully next time you'll feel in better voice.


----------



## Graham H (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Martin its an on going thing I take every day as it comes, like I say to my good lady im still here to moan cheers Graham H :wink:


----------

